# Eye Discharge (pic)



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

Roxy has a yellow discharge from her eye. I can not see any injury. She had a rather rough play session with her Bouvier friend this morning. ?? What do you think.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks like conjunctivits to me or some other type of infection. I'd head to the vets just to make sure.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Mine will get a bit of extra goo if they have been out in the wind alot...it is usually a one-off-kind of thing...the eye flushing itself of dust etc....

But if you notice that there is more...or that he is not going back to more normal - in the next day or so....then pop into for a quick check with your vet.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Jess gets this at change of season. After several vet visits I feel it is more likely to be an allergy. It usually goes away on it's own in a few days.


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

We just went thru an eye issue with Shadow. He was getting lots of gunk in his eye that would come back within 10-20 minutes of us cleaning it out. 

We took him to the vet. They tested for a scratch (he looked like he was going to a rave with the blue light...) and determined he had an infection. 10 days of holding him down to get ointment in there - he's all better now. 

Never hurts to call the vet.


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

ShadowGolden said:


> We just went thru an eye issue with Shadow. He was getting lots of gunk in his eye that would come back within 10-20 minutes of us cleaning it out.
> 
> We took him to the vet. They tested for a scratch (he looked like he was going to a rave with the blue light...) and determined he had an infection. 10 days of holding him down to get ointment in there - he's all better now.
> 
> Never hurts to call the vet.


 Yes that's what I was thinking a scratch from the rough play this morning, and yes it comes back within 10-15 minutes of cleaning. Thanks I guess Roxy will be going to a Rave LOL. Thanks:wave:


----------

